# envelope budgeting system



## DealClaimer (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone here who still uses plastic money envelopes? Do you think the envelope budgeting system is still an effective way to save money?


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

I sure do. I have taught two of my children to manage money using envelopes and one is still using it. Hey whatever works!


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

I'm sure it is, if you use cash.


----------



## DealClaimer (Apr 1, 2016)

I am planning to try this kind of budgeting system and then share it to my eldest son who is turning 15 this December. Do you know any provider where I can buy plastic money envelopes? I found Ampaconline on the internet but not quite sure if they really provide affordable and quality materials. Hope you can give me an advice! TIA


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

My advice would be to use ordinary stationery or ZipLok bags.


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

DealClaimer said:


> I am planning to try this kind of budgeting system and then share it to my eldest son who is turning 15 this December. Do you know any provider where I can buy plastic money envelopes? I found Ampaconline on the internet but not quite sure if they really provide affordable and quality materials. Hope you can give me an advice! TIA


Why use "evidence bags" unless the money was obtained through an illegal enterprise, and you're just trying to safe the police an extra step. :joyous:

Plain brown manila envelopes would do, unless they have to be clear so you can see the money. http://www.staples.ca/en/Staples-En...00-Box-QuickStrip/product_866298_2-CA_1_20001


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Userkare said:


> Why use "evidence bags" unless the money was obtained through an illegal enterprise, and you're just trying to safe the police an extra step. :joyous:


Because he is a spammer trying to drive traffic to that site, is my suspicion.


----------

